# Trouble with Actiontec pk5000 behind a Sonicwall



## tcondon (Mar 26, 2010)

The Actiontec pk5000 operates fine by itself with the Qwest static ip assigned. Move it behind the sonicwall tz100 (i think) and there's no internet. The Actiontec is replacing a much older DSL modem of another make. Older model works behind the sonicwall with a diff static ip but I don't have access to the setup screens. 

I think this Actiontec needs to be in some sort of bridge mode but not sure about that. Also, in the sonicwall there is a setting for default gateway which for the old DSL/static ip was: static=64.xxx.xxx.143 and gateway=64.xxx.xxx.142. But qwest is telling me that with a single static, the gateway should be the same as the static ip.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Is this Sonicwall at your work or home? Sonicwall Appliance can be tricky but it works like a charm if you configure it correctly. If you just got your Sonicwall or if you have their 24/5 or 24/7 Support agreement with them, they can help you get setup and connected to the Internet.


----------



## tcondon (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonicwall is at a business. New dsl modem is replacing another working modem (changing carriers) so I'm pretty sure it's the modem config/options that are preventing it from working behind the sonicwall.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If there's a change in the carriers, check on the gateway IP. I would plug a computer directly to the Modem and see what gateway it is using (an ipconfig /all shd give you that info). Compare the current computer configuration to the new gateway of the new modem. I would check on the DNS also.

From the Sonicwall, make sure that you have the gateway, WAN IP all configured correctly and it's pointing to the the new ISP.
Log on to your Sonicwall's page, go to Network=> Settings and check the Sonicwall's WAN IP (your new IP) and so with the WAN Gateway. It shd be similar to your old one and they can't be the same: 64.xxx.xxx.143 and gateway=64.xxx.xxx.142


----------



## tcondon (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, I believe it is the router gateway setting that is the problem. Qwest (new isp) is telling me that with a single static ip, the wan ip and gateway are set to the same value and I've never seen it set that way.


----------



## tcondon (Mar 26, 2010)

Checking gateway with modem directly to computer and ipconfig /all is a great idea. I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------

